# drive uk to greece - want company for journey next week



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello. I am driving from UK to Athens next week. Will probably leave around Tuesday and take scenic route via Belgium, Germany, Austria, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece. Have done this trip and loved it as a road trip. Looking for a companion to come and share the fuel cost. The car is a thirsty one so would ask 150 euros. I would stop one night frankfurt, one night near budapest, one night northern greece. You would need to pay for your own food and hotel room (I usually find cheap motels between 40 - 80 euros per night per person). 
If anyone interested let me know. The car is comfortable Jag s type 4 litre with comfort extras, and I am 31 year old business man. 
I know its short notice but no harm in asking.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

*info please*



qwertyalex said:


> Hello. I am driving from UK to Athens next week. Will probably leave around Tuesday and take scenic route via Belgium, Germany, Austria, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Greece. Have done this trip and loved it as a road trip. Looking for a companion to come and share the fuel cost. The car is a thirsty one so would ask 150 euros. I would stop one night frankfurt, one night near budapest, one night northern greece. You would need to pay for your own food and hotel room (I usually find cheap motels between 40 - 80 euros per night per person).
> If anyone interested let me know. The car is comfortable Jag s type 4 litre with comfort extras, and I am 31 year old business man.
> I know its short notice but no harm in asking.


hi alex, hope ya trip went fine. im just looking for as much info as poss with regards to driving to greece. im taking a van down in march and hope you could give me a few tips. i hear your route may be a bit dodgy with some of the countrys you travell through. what do you think ?? thanks for any advice you can give
best wishes sam


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

samrvy said:


> hi alex, hope ya trip went fine. im just looking for as much info as poss with regards to driving to greece. im taking a van down in march and hope you could give me a few tips. i hear your route may be a bit dodgy with some of the countrys you travell through. what do you think ?? thanks for any advice you can give
> best wishes sam


Hi Sam
Trip was fine. Second time ive taken that route and I much prefer it to the ferry from Italy route purly because when im on my own the ferry is quite boring. Romania is amazing with horses and carts everywhere. In some parts near the Bulgarian border there are a lot of gypsys. I've never had a problem but it is probably wise to not stop near there. You need to check with your insurance company if they insure romania and bulgaria as some policies do not. Also the roads in Bulgaria and Romania are not the best but saying that people exagerate. They are all passable, just no motorways. If you drive along the yugoslavian border the scenary is very beautiful and there are other English cars there in the summer. 
Like with all cities (including London) just use your common sense. 
I often have a bottle of cheap brandy in boot incase any police in romania/bulgaria stop me, that usually solves any problems. 
Other than that good luck and enjoy, I know I did.
Alex


----------

